# Where do you see cougars and bobcats?



## CGMhunter (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello! I am very interested in photographing cougars and bobcats. Where would some great places to see them and what time of year is the most successful?


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

not many folks see em unless theyre perched in a tree above a pack of dogs or on a trail cam. lots of folks live there whole lives in areas filled with cats n never see one. I would love to see one myself. only one I have seen was a roadkilled cub. might have to make friends with a houndsman or set your trailcam up somewhere with lots of sighn


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

the only bobcat i caught on my camera in iowa. they are only making a comeback there though.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Their mostly nocturnal animals, and spend daylight hours in the cliffs and rocks.

You might spend a lifetime on the mountain and never see one without hounds.[attachment=0:6qr7o0em]100_1186.jpg[/attachment:6qr7o0em]


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

ditto mr whelen.... make friends with someone who has some good dogs. that will get you on the big cats. on the bobbies, check with some trappers and they could put you into some good areas. other than that, its just going out in 6 inches to 2 feet of snow and marking tracks. virtually every cat i have seen has been either accidental - they didnt see me first or at distance with a scope or binos. although we did have on big male cut thru the horses in the corral by the barn, like parting the red sea, the ponies were beserk. but you dont see that too often.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> You might spend a lifetime on the mountain and never see one without *wirehaired pointing griffons*.


***Edited that one for you, Goof!  Seems like I've run into as many cats as birds on recent trips.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I've seen a grundle of cougers in the wild. I'm not sure why I've seen so many but I'm guessing more than 25.
I called two of them in, one in Card canyon in Logan while calling bobcats and and one in Wyoming while calling bears to a bow. One of them sneaked in and I was able to get pictures. The other came tearing in, (and I mean stretching out and grabbing ground) and skidded to a halt, spraying dirt on our boots from 7 feet away when I leaned up and yelled at it. He ran about 20 yards and started sneaking back. We jumped up and waved our arms and he slinked off into the trees. 
I'm absolutely not afraid of the dark, but for the rest of the hunt we were back at the trailhead as light was fading.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey Longbow, what kind of calls did you use to call in the cat? Just curious, going to try and call one in out on the San Rafeal this year.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I used a fawn in distress on both of them. Most of the time I use a rabbit call for bobcat but for some reason I was using a fawn call that day. Honestly, I've never been that successsful at calling bobcats. I have called quite a few bears though. Most of the time we see them first and we set up and call. It takes them quite awhile to come in but it works quite often.


----------

